# leash walking?



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

as some of you may know i got a new spoo last night she is 7 months old and has never been on a leash before. She has been in a huge pin all her life with 7 siblings. Well me and my boy mannie like to take walks and he does pretty good but she wont move, i tryed to get her to walk using tiny bits of food this morning and nope she still would not budge. Im having to pick her up and carry her outside to the kennel so she can do her business. whats the best way to get them to walk lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You could always try a halti and do a happy party when she moves?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't imagine a 7 month old Standard not wanting to walk! So so sad!! I would keep trying with the treats, make sure they're really high value treats, something she doesn't usually get (for Rogan, I use tiny pieces of beef or chicken, dried liver is a really good one too!) , and then make sure you have a huge celebration every time she moves for you and give her a treat right away so she knows what you're trying to do. She'll need to unlearn some things from being in a pen for so long. Be patient, I think she'll come around sooner if you're calm about it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Give her time to adjust. This is all so new to her. Put a leash on her in the house and let her drag it around, just supervise her closely so that it doesn't get caught on anything. Pick up the leash periodically throughout the day and give her lots of praise if she walks while you hold it.

I would not put her on a halti, no reason for it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The best way I've discovered to teach a dog to walk on a leash is get a really good treat and have it with you as you walk forward. When the dog moves forward with you tell it "good dog" and give a tiny taste of a treat. Move a few more steps and as long as the dog is moving offer a taste of a treat. Before long they will associate the leash with something positive and just go along with you.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with a few suggestions - one would be using a leash in the house, out in the yard when going anywhere. Because of the crummy weather we did this with Olie as well as a kindness collar (but first thing's first)  Treats do work - you just have to find what treat will motivate movement lol. Also a favorite ball or toy can be used to lure dogs. 

What do you see that motivates her? When you find that special something I would use it and once she gets it, she will come along side and go with you. Good luck!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i've had a few fosters who have this behavoir. 

Put a short leash on (light weight ideally- you can get some nice ones like this at the dollar store) and then let her just wear it 24/7 (OK not 24/7 but hours at a time til she starts to forget its there. 

As to the LEADING part- i'd start working on 'choose to heal' which requires no leash- so that you get a nice 'heal' down and once she's better with the leash just put the two peices of the puzzle together 

you can get them walking with the leash in about 15-20 minutes of work using pressure and release- but it takes a lot of tact to do it with out shutting them down more- so i've found the above the ways i usually recommend to people


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought a 5 month old poodle who had never been on a walk, let alone a leash either. She was extremely reluctant to walk on a leash, but my husband and I figured out a system. He would hold the leash and I would walk in front with a treat. Each time I walked a few steps in front, and crouched down to her level facing her and ask her to 'Come, Mochi!' in a very upbeat voice. The exercise taught her the 'come' command and taught her how to walk on a leash at the same time. Each time you repeat, increase the number of steps between you and the dog and pretty soon they are well on their way to being leash trained! All in all, it took probably a full afternoon of doing this and she hasn't had any problems since.

Good luck!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

with a lot of patience. first of all, make sure the treat you are giving her is something she really likes. then i would give her some in the house, saying her name in a really happy way and every time you say her name, give her a treat. i wouldn't give her too much, but enough to let her know that treats = a good thing. then take her out and give her the treat just when you are standing there. if someone can help you it will be easier because then you could have them hold the leash behind her and you stand a few feet away with the treat - call her to you in an excited way showing her the treat. and if she walks even just a short ways - a foot or so - make a big deal of it with praise & treats. it will take time, but she will get it. don't forget, her environment is totally different. she's away from her "cell" mates in this big scary world with different noises and smells. she'll get it - it will just take perserverance and patience and love. she has to learn to trust you and trust her environment. let us know how you are doing!


----------

